# ERRA Appreciation Thread



## MikeH (Apr 13, 2012)

Anybody else into these guys? Probably a bit too "typical" for some here, but I think they're awesome. Very reminiscent of Elitist, but with clean vocals and a little more melody.

ERRA: The 'Impulse' Sessions on Vimeo




The clean singing reminds me a lot of Saosin's current vocalist (forget his name).


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Apr 13, 2012)

Easily one of last year's best albums for me. The clean vocals are too processed-sounding for my liking, but everything else is great


----------



## no_dice (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't listen right now at work, but is this the same ERRA that put out Andromeda? If so, I loved that record. I didn't know they had anything else out.

EDIT: Just listened, this is definitely the same band. This sounds fucking awesome. When done right, this is my absolute favorite style of music.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 13, 2012)

Erra are melodic metal perfected. Impulse was absolutely flawless and I can't wait to see what they cook up for the next release.


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 13, 2012)

True it is pretty typical, but i spin this disc from time to time. They do it a lot better than most. White Noise is a great song, catchy as all hell.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Apr 13, 2012)

I played a show with them in March, and they were sooooo good live. 
All really nice dudes too, but when they stripped down to their boxers in the streets it was a little awkward. 

I would highly recommend anyone to see them live, and buy their cd cause now they have physical copies!


----------



## vices like vipers (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw them in march on the 11th with As Hell Retreats, and Delusions. They where great.


----------



## Addison90 (May 21, 2012)

Impulse, by far the best modern-metalcore album i've ever heard for the last 5 years, for me


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (May 21, 2012)

My best friend saw them live and said their tones were not like the album. I have seen live vids and I did not feel like they were pulling of the vocals to the degree of how sick they are on the album. Love this album though.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for bumping an old thread!

But yeah anywho, band is pretty sweet. I enjoy Jesse's vox, and yes they auto-tuned a bit, but I enjoy them nonetheless. 

Freakin stellar guitar work anyway.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great band. As far as metalcore goes these guys are at the top. Vocals are a little too processed but the guitar work is fantastic. I listen to impulse all the time


----------



## Chuck (Feb 24, 2013)

Just listened to it tonight and last night


----------



## Tones (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the hell out of these guys. One of my favorites!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2013)

New album in the works!


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 26, 2013)

^hell yes


----------



## arkohors (Feb 26, 2013)

Love this band, looking forward to the new album!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2013)

sweet! Was just wondering when they would start on new stuff


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 27, 2013)

Love these guys!


----------



## zakatak9389 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sick, can't wait for more!


----------



## Chuck (May 19, 2013)

Anyone else hear anything from these guys lately? 

Also is that a 7 in that Instagram picture above? I forgot how to count lol


----------



## Watty (May 19, 2013)

Don't know what exactly it is about this band that I like...but I dig it regardless. Seems like they're pretty tight live, which is impressive for this kind of music.


----------



## mithologian (May 19, 2013)

Excited for the new album. Tight band live, everything sounds spot on. My band played with them last summer before i joined and I was thoroughly impressed with their live performance.


----------



## TVasquez96 (May 19, 2013)

Saw these guys with This Or The Apocalypse two months ago. I was aware of them but wasnt familiar with any of their stuff, but they put on a great show and definitely caught my attention.


----------



## MikeH (May 20, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Also is that a 7 in that Instagram picture above? I forgot how to count lol



Nah. It's a 6. EMG's with pickup rings = 6 string.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (May 24, 2013)

Has anybody else heard the one song that leaked from the new album? Definitely going to buy it when it comes out but there's a stream out of it . Jesse definitely toned his cleans down but overall it sounds like perfect progression from Impulse.


----------



## Watty (May 25, 2013)

Yep; it's sick. Sounds a lot more polished and pro, the cleans are a bit more "real" sounding too.


----------



## Chuck (May 25, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Nah. It's a 6. EMG's with pickup rings = 6 string.



Derp. Should pay more attention 



March_of_the_Mutes said:


> Has anybody else heard the one song that leaked from the new album? Definitely going to buy it when it comes out but there's a stream out of it . Jesse definitely toned his cleans down but overall it sounds like perfect progression from Impulse.



LINK LINK LINK


----------



## zakatak9389 (May 25, 2013)

Linkage 
http://kaiser-rexatron.tumblr.com/post/48921807326/ooooooohhhhmyyyyygoooooododododohhhsaofdjfdanniv

Awesome stuff. Super stoked to hear more!


----------



## avinu (May 25, 2013)

YESSSSSS new stuffs  And yeah I'd agree about the cleans being too processed or whatever but from the live videos that dude definitely sounds like he can hit the notes. Judging by the new song it seems like they got a better handle on the clean vocal production.


----------



## zakatak9389 (May 30, 2013)

Bump, because these guys are awesome
Also, does anyone know the name of the leaked song?


----------



## Rojne (May 30, 2013)

Great band! Listening to their leaked song right now, the clean vocals are definitely better and music wise they've stepped up the game!


----------



## heregoesnothing (May 30, 2013)

zakatak9389 said:


> Linkage
> Kaiser-Rexatron, oooOOOOHHHHMYYYYYGOOOOOODODODODOHHHSAOFDJFDANNIV
> 
> Awesome stuff. Super stoked to hear more!



dat solo. the guitar work is much better than the previous stuff imo


----------



## MyNameIsMax (May 30, 2013)

Erra's one of my faves  glad to see a thread about them. Never realized that you like these guys


----------



## MyNameIsMax (May 30, 2013)

Guitarman700 said:


> Erra are melodic metal perfected. Impulse was absolutely flawless and I can't wait to see what they cook up for the next release.



Yeah Impulse is one of my favorite albums  Any idea when their next one is coming out?


----------



## no_dice (May 30, 2013)

It's pretty similar to Impulse, but good god that song is awesome.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (May 31, 2013)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better. Guitar work is awesome. Anybody seen em live ?


----------



## no_dice (Aug 9, 2013)

Bit of a necro-bump. I just got home from seeing these guys. It was a little disappointing because the mix made it hard to hear the guitars a lot of the time, and they had a fill in singer that was mostly death growling. I'm still looking forward to the new album, though!

Anybody else catch them on this tour?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Bit of a necro-bump. I just got home from seeing these guys. It was a little disappointing because the mix made it hard to hear the guitars a lot of the time, and they had a fill in singer that was mostly death growling. I'm still looking forward to the new album, though!
> 
> Anybody else catch them on this tour?



Well their normal singer uses growls too


----------



## no_dice (Aug 10, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Well their normal singer uses growls too



Yeah, but not like this. Dude was pretty much doing death metal vocals, the normal singer does more of a low hardcore shouting, more like Karl from Misery Signals.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Aug 11, 2013)

zakatak9389 said:


> Sick, can't wait for more!





Gorgeous solo.. I love the emotional/expressive blending.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Sep 16, 2013)

ERRA - Pulse (Lyric Video) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wHJkf-Xlb10

New song official.

This is the pinnacle of whats possible with modern melodic metal.

It just ..

just

makes me smile


----------



## MikeH (Sep 16, 2013)

These guys never disappoint. The new song is one of the best examples of _great_ modern metalcore. Stoked for this album.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Sep 16, 2013)

good stuff. I was hoping for a bit less metalcore -esque cleans from this album, but I'm confident I'll love this regardless, the same way I love the debut. The high end rattle on the bass is a very welcome feature \,,/


----------



## no_dice (Sep 16, 2013)

Great track, I can't wait for the album. In my opinion, these guys are one of the only bands on par with Misery Signals when it comes to melodic metalcore.


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

I liked the first leaked track slightly more than the one they just released, but damn...if the rest of the album is even half as good, I'll be happy.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah both songs rule. But they don't touch some of my favorites from Impulse


----------



## Alphanumeric (Sep 16, 2013)

I've heard there will be a Vaalbara pt2

Which is cool, the last half of the song, especially the outro, fantastic melodies and voice leading.

I hope there are gonna be some tracks like Architect, Render The Void etc where the melodies and structuring is just too good, similarly with more enigmatic tracks like Obscure Words, Pattern Interrupt.


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Yeah both songs rule. But they don't touch some of my favorites from Impulse



Well, it's a tall order, that whole album is phenomenal.


----------



## Alpenglow (Sep 17, 2013)

I absolutely love Erra, IMO they're one of the best melodic metal bands around. Impulse was an amazing first release and I'm super happy to see this thread show up. The guitar and vocal work on the album really blew me away and I'm stoked for their new album. 
Also their new single sounds INCREDIBLE. They never disappoint!


----------



## Alphanumeric (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope this album and the upcoming tours gets them interest from some bigger labels, Sumerian would explode them, and tour managers, they are head and shoulders above most metalcore and modern "prog", they really do deserve it.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Sep 21, 2013)

New song is dope, although I don't like it as much as the leaked song (that shit is amazing). Super excited now that they finally announced a damn release date haha


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2013)

Erra - "Augment" Album Video on Vimeo

This album is going to be incredible. I want to hear more of Jesse's singing.


----------



## theric89 (Oct 31, 2013)

No Augment love?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have been flogging it, such an improvement over impulse yet retaining the same sound if that makes sense. Easily in my top 10 for this year.


----------



## Watty (Oct 31, 2013)

The penultimate track is killer.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best metalcore release of 2013


----------



## zakatak9389 (Nov 1, 2013)

^without a doubt. They're the only band in this sub-genre worth listening to in my opinion. Standout tracks are Hybrid Earth, Rebirth, Spirits away and Dementia.


----------



## arkohors (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been listening to Ultraviolet on repeat, that solo is so simple but so effective and moving.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 4, 2013)

zakatak9389 said:


> ^without a doubt. They're the only band in this sub-genre worth listening to in my opinion. Standout tracks are Hybrid Earth, Rebirth, Spirits away and Dementia.



If you think Erra is the only band in metalcore worth listening then you are sorely missing all of Erra's influences 

Anyways, after 10 or so listens of Augment I've got to say its amazing. Similar to Impulse but just better. Spirits Away ties ABR's Beauty in Tragedy for my favorite song so far this year.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 5, 2013)

Listened to their first album a while ago, wasn't too impressed. Gave their new album a chance and I ....ing love it. Been on repeat the past couple days. Alpha Seed, Hybrid Earth, and Rebirth are my favorite tracks as of now.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 6, 2013)

Rebirth, Prometheus, Hybrid Earth, Ultraviolet.. these songs have some of the coolest riffs on the album


----------



## ayaotd (Nov 6, 2013)

Forgot about their new album! Glad somebody posted about it. Need to obtain.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 6, 2013)

It's awesome to see how much Jesse progressed as a singer and a guitarist since Impulse. Both aspects were really good on the last release, but his vocals are super on point, and his solos are just full-on shred on Augment.


----------



## as_i_am (Nov 19, 2013)

Jesse's side project Ghost Atlas relesed their debut video yesterday. 

Not as heavy, or technical, but still pretty good.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 19, 2013)

Reminds me A LOT of Saosin, which, for me, is awesome. I dig it.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 19, 2013)

Addison90 said:


>



Dude that solo just gives so much FRICKIN WOOD every time I hear it! WOWZERS!


----------



## no_dice (Nov 19, 2013)

It took me a couple listens to really appreciate it, but the new album is excellent. It doesn't really tread any new ground (what does anymore?) but it shows profound improvement in every aspect of their sound. This band just gets better and better. I don't know how they're going to top this.

As far as Ghost Atlas, I didn't really dig that song.  I don't know why, but I'm just not feeling Jesse as a frontman.


----------



## outlawzeng (Nov 21, 2013)

Just discovered this band last week. I love it. I have the chorus from Pulse stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ9Ae6x_XA8

That bit at 2:44 is so sick, it shows why they are so great, what I love about this band is how they can make such subtly melodic or harmonic changes seem so galactic in size, beauty. Everything they write sticks to natural minor and they only really use chord 1, 3, 4, 6 and 7, every song but the palette of sounds is very wide.


----------



## CTID (Jan 18, 2014)

Figured I'd post this and bump the thread because ERRA is ....ing incredible and everyone should know about them. By far my favorite metalcore band around.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 20, 2014)

They definitely don't stick to natural minor for the entire album. Gotta be some major-based keys in there


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 20, 2014)

Woo ERRA kind of remind me of periphery only heavier


----------



## wankerness (Jan 20, 2014)

Huh, this is pretty good. Reminds me of misery signals +djent or something. "Darker Periphery" isn't that far off, this is kinda weird. I like that most of the songs don't have the stereotypical *tempo abruptly slows way down* CHUG CHUG CHUGGITY CHUG "BWAAAAA" CHUG CHUG CHUG palmmuted metalcore breakdowns. There are usually one or two riffs in every song that just stand out as being WAY more awesome than everything else in the song, but even the non-spectacular riffs at least usually sound good.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah lots of Misery Signals influence in these guys. They aren't very djent though if you ask me, they are pretty technical though


----------



## ByDesign (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like Within The Ruins signed to Rise Records


----------



## CTID (Jan 23, 2014)

ByDesign said:


> Sounds like Within The Ruins signed to Rise Records



I'm a fan of Within the Ruins but honestly I couldn't disagree more. Within the Ruins, especially as of Elite, sound extremely programmed and robotic, whereas Erra do not.

Also why is that having clean vocals automatically makes a band risecore


EDIT: srs though I actually went through and counted the amount of times Elite cuts to the backing track in the first 3-4 songs and got somewhere around 17 before I got annoyed and stopped. can we start a new genre called backingtrackcore


----------



## ByDesign (Jan 23, 2014)

CTID said:


> I'm a fan of Within the Ruins but honestly I couldn't disagree more. Within the Ruins, especially as of Elite, sound extremely programmed and robotic, whereas Erra do not.



I think Erra are great, obviously great musicians/players, however I find these kind of clean vocals (high pitched, super polished/tuned) almost painful to listen to. I think I would really dig this album otherwise. I've listened to the album several times and I can't remember any of the vocal melody either.

To me this album is an amalgamation of everything that is cool and trendy (and sellable) in metal right now all in one neat little package. It's great ear candy though.

Just my opinion


----------



## no_dice (Jan 23, 2014)

I enjoy the cleans. I think they are set apart from risecore bands because their arrangements are more interesting. I really don't hear Within The Ruins in there, other than that they both have great production. Elite sounds good, but it bores the shit out of me because it's just a full album of leads harmonized in 3rds over chugging.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2014)

Within the Ruins blows. Erra does not.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen this band around YouTube and on show posters, and thought they were just another fad "djent" band. But after 1 listen to their album Augment, I was pretty blown away. So much dynamic. Their clean singer sounds like Aaron Gillespie, and their guitars are well syncopated and not cookie cutter. Totally worth a listen if you haven't yet.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 10, 2014)

Bump because I've been on an Erra binge this weekend


----------



## loqtrall (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw them twice in Birmingham, once with Reflections, and they're genuinely great dudes. They're all so humble and even let me play their guitars off-stage. They're also stupidly accurate live. The way the guitars just seem to bounce off of each other is really something to behold.


----------



## anomynous (May 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43.27793.100001070767772&type=1&stream_ref=10


Alan left, and he says Garrison's gone too


----------



## Pweaks (Oct 21, 2014)

So they signed with Sumerian Records and they have a new EP coming out.


----------



## Cbutler (Oct 21, 2014)

rejoice! i dig it.


----------



## schwiz (Oct 21, 2014)

I absolutely love Augment, but when I saw them live on 10/10, I was incredibly disappointed. It was their first stop on tour and Jesse's voice was gone. They had incredibly long pauses between songs, their rhythm guitarist stepped on his cord and lost sound for a whole verse (rookie move), and their vocalist was winded through their entire set.

Within The Ruins was incredible live.


----------



## CTID (Oct 22, 2014)

schwiz said:


> I absolutely love Augment, but when I saw them live on 10/10, I was incredibly disappointed. It was their first stop on tour and Jesse's voice was gone. They had incredibly long pauses between songs, their rhythm guitarist stepped on his cord and lost sound for a whole verse (rookie move), and their vocalist was winded through their entire set.



I actually had a completely different experience. I saw them back in March (after Alan had left, so they used a reamped guitar signal for rhythm guitars) and they were perfect all the way through. Jesse hit all of his notes and was somehow playing the leads at the same time, it was crazy.

I've never seen them with Ian though, so I dunno how he is live. I do think that while he is good, especially on Dreamcatcher, that Garrison was a much better fit for them, especially with his crazy range.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Oct 22, 2014)

To me Ian sounds almost exactly like Garison. This song could easily be from Augmnent.
Love their sound, but they have to change things up a bit othervise they'll end up releasing the same record again and again.


----------



## CTID (Nov 10, 2014)

Bumping because Moments of Clarity came out today and it's amazing. These guys consistently come out with great music, never disappoint.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought the new EP today and it's amazing!  

These guys just keep getting better and better


----------



## anomynous (Oct 28, 2015)

Ian's out


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Shame he's out, but if it was damaging his voice then leaving was arguably the best decision he could have made.

At least I'll get to see him on the Polaris tour.

Anyone have a clue who the new vocalist might be?

I have a slight suspicion that it might not be someone new......


----------



## kylendm (Oct 29, 2015)

Ian is good with his lows and growls but it seemed like that's all he did. I really liked how their vocalist on impulse/augment would do high/lows and some yells. Ian just seemed monotonous at times.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 6, 2016)

New album will be out on April 8th.


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm really not sure how I feel about the new track

Ian IMO (many will disagree) was a perfect fit for ERRA, but I don't think JT fits the band that well.

The mix isn't nearly as balanced as it was before (Vocals are WAY too high).

However, I do hope the rest of the tracks continue to feature lots of Jesse vocals and atmospheric/clean guitars.


However, I'll need to hear the rest before I form a solid opinion, as this is just one track.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2016)

See, I feel like JT will be a great fit. The dude is a killer vocalist and I feel like the track they released really doesn't show that off too well as it's way more Jesse singing than JT's vocals. 

He was a monster in TIJ and I'm super stoked to hear the rest of this album.

The song is quite good though.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Feb 6, 2016)

Saw these guys 2 years ago and they were great back then. The only thing that kept me listening on this track was Jesse's vocals. The cleans were nice until it got redundant and was being played over and over and over again.


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 6, 2016)

Never listen to Texas in July, does this JT fellow sing cleans? It would be great for him and Jesse to trade clean vocal parts and even harmonize with each other.


----------



## Pweaks (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not really feeling the new track. I feel like after Alan left the band, they lost their best composer. Also imo, Garrison's lyrics were really unique (Seven!) and of course his vocal delivery was on point too. Now they seem to be just another band. But maybe when the album is out my opinion will change.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2016)

I've stated elsewhere that this new track sounds like a Ghost Atlas b-side to me. I love Jesse's vocals, and I love Ghost Atlas. But I also love Erra for different reasons, and they should be kept as separate projects. I'm hoping for more of the old sound on more tracks, so I'll give it a shot when it comes out. This is just okay to me.


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Many people have gotten their CD early. If any of you guys have, what do you think?

Also, if you don't mind, could you state if you are a new or old ERRA fan? I think that would play a large part in your opinion of the new album.


----------



## CTID (Apr 5, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Many people have gotten their CD early. If any of you guys have, what do you think?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind, could you state if you are a new or old ERRA fan? I think that would play a large part in your opinion of the new album.



I'm kind of disappointed so far, honestly. I've been a fan since Impulse came out, so I guess I'm an old fan. I'm a huge fan of JT Cavey and his vocals are awesome with Erra imo, I just can't shake the feeling that this is Ghost Atlas (Jesse's other band) with heavier instrumentals and some screaming. Drift is the 6th song on the album and I feel like it's the first heavy song on the album. Not to say that the non-heavy songs are bad so much as they don't feel like Erra songs to me.

I'm still listening through the album though, so I don't know about the last few songs. I do think it was a bad move on their part to release 4 singles for a 10 song album, though.

Edit: After having heard the whole album, I feel like the second half of it is definitely more Erra-y than the first. The first half screams "heavier Ghost Atlas" and the second sounds like an Erra that has kept their original sound and progressed. Favorite song is probably Drift or The Hypnotist.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Many people have gotten their CD early. If any of you guys have, what do you think?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind, could you state if you are a new or old ERRA fan? I think that would play a large part in your opinion of the new album.



Yeah I've had the CD for 6 days now. I can't stop listening. I've been a fan of the band since a little after Impulse came out. I was worried about JT being the harsh vocalist now since he sounds so different from how Ian or Garrison did; however with Jesse singing a lot more on this release I feel that JT fits well. Jesse wrote some pretty great choruses on this release too and his singing just gets better and better. Oh and the production is ....ing ..... My favorite three tracks(picking just three is really hard) are Safehaven, Skyline, and Irreversible. Every song is at least an 8/10 for me though.


----------



## squids (Jan 10, 2017)

necro bump
i didnt realize this thread existed!
anyways, looks like new tunes are coming, and it kinda sounds like their older stuff to me. not quite what they sounded like with Alan, but more of the good stuff (second half of Drift)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzMvWRjDjH/?taken-by=jesse_cash


----------



## zenshin (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow, this thread just introduced me to both Erra and Ghost Atlas. Can't believe I hadn't heard of these guys. Fantastic music and even crazier that they're from my neck of the woods. I'm now hooked.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes !! lets keep this thread alive haha love ERRA


----------



## IgniteTheSky54 (Jan 15, 2017)

First album I heard from erra was hybrid earth. Guitar work is awesome, more into there heavier songs, not much for the clean vocals. Saw them live on the Sumerian 10 year tour with veil of maya, born of osiris, and after the burial. Killer tour and was really impressed with erra. They areven definitely up there with the bigger bands just are less known for some reason.


----------



## squids (Apr 11, 2017)

so im seeing these guys live on friday night, does anyone know what their setlist has been like on this tour?


----------



## squids (Apr 15, 2017)

well i saw these guys last night. drove an hour to the venue cause ive been wanting to see erra for a while. auras was really good, sounded better than the album for sure, hadnt really heard of phinehas before but they really sounded great, bought their album on the way out. 
erra killed it. straight up RIP. it was a huge bummer cause the house was only like less than 1/4 full and you could tell they were like "whyd we come out here :/" but i made my way to the front and had a great time. i bet if they had played in san francisco, a ton of people wouldve come out.


----------

